# "Driver Error" and Other Issues



## kuisaw (Jan 23, 2014)

We have been having many problems with our computer recently.

One of them is that when going into the "Devices and Printers" section, it says that our computer has a driver error. Under "Status", it says it "needs troubleshooting". When we try to troubleshoot the problem, we get a message saying "Windows Online Troubleshooting Service is disabled". What can we do to resolve this issue?

Another issue is that when trying to install a program, we get an error saying "ShellExecuteEx failed; code 1203. The network path was either typed incorrectly, does not exist, or the network provider is not currently available. Please try retyping the path or contact your network administrator."

The last problem is that we are unable to change our desktop background. We are trying to change the background to an image saved to the computer. We have tried using several different images, but all we are able to use is a solid color. Selecting "Set as desktop background" does nothing. 

Thanks!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Hello welcome to TSF!!* First what version of Windows 8 do you have Home Basic, Home Premium, Pro, Ultimate or Enterprise? Windows 8 or 8.1? 

What is the make and model of the computer?
Do you have Administrative Privileges on the "User" account that you are trying to do these tasks?

Might be a pointless question but I should ask which anti virus program are you running or security suite?

Have you installed anything before this problem(s) occurred, change anything, any Windows updates installed? If so have you tried doing a "System Restore"?

What have you tried to do to solve the problem?


----------



## kuisaw (Jan 23, 2014)

We have Windows 8 Home Premium, and our computer is a Sony Vaio SVJ202A11L. When we try clicking "Run as Administrator" on a program, we get a "Network Error", so we're assuming that we don't have privileges.
We are currently using Kaspersky Internet Security 2013. We did install some Windows Updates, but we did that after all these problems started. These problems began happening after we "refreshed" the computer twice.
We have not tried much yet. As for the second problem, we have tried downloading the program again, but we still continue to get the same message.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Go to to the right side of the screen select Search type in *devmgmt* hit enter. Are there any yellow marks with exclamations marks present?

Did you have this problem before or after installing Kaspersky Internet Security 2013?

Can you get on the internet (open webpages) in general other than the network error you are getting?

Is there a code number in the Network Error message? If so can you post the number here. Also go to the right side of your screen bottom go to Search type in *"Event Viewer"* (Without quotes) hit enter. On the left hand column click on "Application" post any recent errors mainly any that are associated with the software you are trying to download install, and any Network Errors.


----------

